# Pak, China eyeing ‘bigger economic bloc’ between Asian nations



## Dawood Ibrahim

*Pakistan working to form new alliance of Asian nations for greater economic connectivity*

*Official source dismisses notion efforts by Pakistan are aimed at sidelining SAARC*

*Kashgar route of China to be used as principal link with Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, other states through Karakoram*





Pakistan is quietly scrambling to form a greater economic alliance of South Asian nations with other Asian allies to outmanoeuvre the eight-member South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC), _Pakistan Today_ has learnt reliably.

“Yes, using Pakistan’s strategic geographic location and its clout on other Asian states, Pakistan is working to form a new alliance of Asian nations for greater economic connectivity between South Asian, Central Asian, West Asian and East Asian states,” a senior diplomat in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs confirmed while talking to this scribe on the condition of anonymity.

The official said that Pakistan was, while benefitting from its geostrategic location, working on half a dozen economic and energy corridors to link South Asia with Central Asian, West Asian and East Asian countries.

The source, however, rubbished the notion that the efforts by Pakistan were aimed at sidelining the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC). “This is childish to think that we are trying to sideline SAARC. We are just planning to explore the ways and means to avoid terrorism-hit countries like Afghanistan which is a major impediment in regional connectivity,” the source said.

Asked to elaborate, the official said that since peace efforts were failing in conflict-hit Afghanistan, Pakistan and China had decided to use Kashgar as a new venue to link South Asian states with central Asian states.

“Pakistan is the shortest possible route to central Asian states. We have decided to also use the Kashgar route of China as the principal link with Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and other central Asian states through the Karakoram Highway which is not only safer but a shorter route too,” the source added.

The official said that Pakistan was in close coordination with other South Asian states for the new economic bloc.

“China, Middle East, Iran and some Central Asian states have already expressed their willingness to join this larger alliance of like-minded South Asian states with central and east Asian nations,” the source said, adding that this was the reason behind a flurry of high-profile visits between Pakistan and other regional powers.

“Around 15 high-level exchanges have taken place during the recent past between Pakistan and other friendly states. They are all part of the efforts by Pakistan to form a greater economic alliance,” the source added.

The source said Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had recently visited some of these central Asian states while the top dignitaries of these countries had also visited Pakistan. The official further said that the initiative also augured well for China which would be playing a key role in persuading Central Asian republics and Iran to join the new arrangement.

*INDIA WELCOME TO NEW ALLIANCE TOO:*

Asked whether the new economic bloc would include India, the official said India was an important regional player and Pakistan would welcome if it joined the new alliance. “Yes, why not? We are open to India’s joining of the new bloc,” the official said. Asked why India would be welcomed as the hegemonic designs of the Indian establishment may also turn the new alliance into a failure like the SAARC, the diplomat said that China’s presence would help strike a balance.

“India would not be in a position to dictate terms on the bloc,” the official said, adding that Indian involvement would be a sign that India also wanted to remain positive to reap the dividends of regional connectivity.

Meanwhile, Senator Mushahid Hussain Syed, Pakistan’s special envoy on Kashmir, also hinted at the same development during his five-day visit to Washington. He said that this group would be more effective than the SAARC.

“A greater South Asia is already emerging,” said Mushahid in one of his interactions with the media.

“This greater South Asia includes China, Iran and the neighbouring Central Asian republics.” “We want India to join this arrangement as well,” added Mushahid.








*Mian Abrar*
The writer heads Pakistan Today's Islamabad Bureau. He has a special focus on counter-terrorism and inter-state relations in Asia, Asia Pacific and South East Asia regions.


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...g-bigger-economic-bloc-between-asian-nations/

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

The isolation, it's killing me.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## HttpError

For Pakistan future lies with Central Asia, Middle-eastern markets and other Areas. Great we will be using Kashgar route to central Asia and not Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## maximuswarrior

Take Afghanistan and India out of the equation. These two are spoilers.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

this is a great step in the right direction...we should avoid inclusion of india for all the good reasons...IRAN + Turkey inclusion in the block will be a gr8 news + Train service between Pakistan and Turkey on the cards i'm optimistic that both countries will join this block...Let the butt-hurt neighbor cry as we are already used to it...It's time to take our relationship with central asian states to new heights, it's a win win situation for all of us

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## GreenFalcon

Asia is the future Europe and Gwadar is the future Brussels

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## ali_raza

we should convince iran and oman.another game changer route can be made through strait of hormuz.very short rout to connect south asia with middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

CPEC, CAREC, ECO = You have it!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Banglar Bir

Just a humble reminder from history.

Prior to 1971, PAKISTAN, IRAN and TURKEY had an association named as R.C.D, i.e the countries on your western side, AND you all were ALSO an active member of CENTO, while the ten East Pakistan was in SEATO.i.e EAST ASIAN STATES,

The reason being, INDIA being on your EAST and in our WEST, SAARC was created for diminishing INDIA'S super ambitious influence/dominance on its small neighbouring states. HOWEVER A FAILED PROJECT BY NOW.

Meanwhile Bangladesh adopted a new LOOK EAST POLICY,i.e ASEAN BLOC + CHINA + FAR EAST, the only hurdle was THE HOSTILE MYANMAR MILITARY RULERS, who blocked the construction of one direct road/RAIL linking bangladesh with rest of southeast ASIAN countries, EXTENDING upto VIETNAM and the Pacific ocean.ALSO KNOWN AS ALTID/TAR.

WE sought the help of CHINA to convince Myanmar to allow us with the proposed road/RAIL network, the main idea was to break out of the Indian influence. I was also involved directly in the process and paid several visits to CHINA AND KUNMING. However, by that time, AWAMI LEAGUE was installed in the government, and our whole project was nearly abandoned..

Pakistan should follow a similar policy whereby linking all its Western neighbours + CHINA , TO LINKING THEM DIRECTLY BY ROAD/RAIL CONNECTIVITY. PAKISTAN has the added advantage of THE CHINESE DIRECT involvement in the mega CPEC PROJECT.

SO, IT'S HIGH TIME FOR YOU ALL TO ACT FAST, AND AVOID THE INDIANS ONCE AND FOR ALL.
KASHMIRIS WILL BE ABLE TO WIN THEIR OWN FREEDOM, WITH THE HELP OF A LITTLE EXTERNAL INTERNATIONAL PRESSURE AND SUPPLY OF A SMALL WEAPONS+AMMUNITION.

MAY ALMIGHTY MAKE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE AT AN EARLIEST...

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## war&peace

GreenFalcon said:


> Asia is the future Europe and Gwadar is the future Brussels


Couldn't agree with you more...Asia is the future...But if THEY do not succeed in initiating the world war III here...They have got their stooge in Pakistan's east and they will use it for this purpose and that's Uncle Sam is cozying up with slum dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFalcon

war&peace said:


> Couldn't agree with you more...Asia is the future...But if THEY do not succeed in initiating the world war III here...They have got their stooge in Pakistan's east and they will use it for this purpose and that's Uncle Sam is cozying up with slum dogs


Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if ww3 starts from India and Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiseone2

Doordie said:


> *Pakistan working to form new alliance of Asian nations for greater economic connectivity*
> 
> *Official source dismisses notion efforts by Pakistan are aimed at sidelining SAARC*
> 
> *Kashgar route of China to be used as principal link with Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, other states through Karakoram*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan is quietly scrambling to form a greater economic alliance of South Asian nations with other Asian allies to outmanoeuvre the eight-member South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC), _Pakistan Today_ has learnt reliably.
> 
> “Yes, using Pakistan’s strategic geographic location and its clout on other Asian states, Pakistan is working to form a new alliance of Asian nations for greater economic connectivity between South Asian, Central Asian, West Asian and East Asian states,” a senior diplomat in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs confirmed while talking to this scribe on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> The official said that Pakistan was, while benefitting from its geostrategic location, working on half a dozen economic and energy corridors to link South Asia with Central Asian, West Asian and East Asian countries.
> 
> The source, however, rubbished the notion that the efforts by Pakistan were aimed at sidelining the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC). “This is childish to think that we are trying to sideline SAARC. We are just planning to explore the ways and means to avoid terrorism-hit countries like Afghanistan which is a major impediment in regional connectivity,” the source said.
> 
> Asked to elaborate, the official said that since peace efforts were failing in conflict-hit Afghanistan, Pakistan and China had decided to use Kashgar as a new venue to link South Asian states with central Asian states.
> 
> “Pakistan is the shortest possible route to central Asian states. We have decided to also use the Kashgar route of China as the principal link with Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and other central Asian states through the Karakoram Highway which is not only safer but a shorter route too,” the source added.
> 
> The official said that Pakistan was in close coordination with other South Asian states for the new economic bloc.
> 
> “China, Middle East, Iran and some Central Asian states have already expressed their willingness to join this larger alliance of like-minded South Asian states with central and east Asian nations,” the source said, adding that this was the reason behind a flurry of high-profile visits between Pakistan and other regional powers.
> 
> “Around 15 high-level exchanges have taken place during the recent past between Pakistan and other friendly states. They are all part of the efforts by Pakistan to form a greater economic alliance,” the source added.
> 
> The source said Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had recently visited some of these central Asian states while the top dignitaries of these countries had also visited Pakistan. The official further said that the initiative also augured well for China which would be playing a key role in persuading Central Asian republics and Iran to join the new arrangement.
> 
> *INDIA WELCOME TO NEW ALLIANCE TOO:*
> 
> Asked whether the new economic bloc would include India, the official said India was an important regional player and Pakistan would welcome if it joined the new alliance. “Yes, why not? We are open to India’s joining of the new bloc,” the official said. Asked why India would be welcomed as the hegemonic designs of the Indian establishment may also turn the new alliance into a failure like the SAARC, the diplomat said that China’s presence would help strike a balance.
> 
> “India would not be in a position to dictate terms on the bloc,” the official said, adding that Indian involvement would be a sign that India also wanted to remain positive to reap the dividends of regional connectivity.
> 
> Meanwhile, Senator Mushahid Hussain Syed, Pakistan’s special envoy on Kashmir, also hinted at the same development during his five-day visit to Washington. He said that this group would be more effective than the SAARC.
> 
> “A greater South Asia is already emerging,” said Mushahid in one of his interactions with the media.
> 
> “This greater South Asia includes China, Iran and the neighbouring Central Asian republics.” “We want India to join this arrangement as well,” added Mushahid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mian Abrar*
> The writer heads Pakistan Today's Islamabad Bureau. He has a special focus on counter-terrorism and inter-state relations in Asia, Asia Pacific and South East Asia regions.
> 
> 
> http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...g-bigger-economic-bloc-between-asian-nations/



Asia is the future only because China and India are Asian states. If you exclude India "Asia" becomes a little weaker

Nothing stops Pakistan, Iran and Turkey from forming a common market. The fact it has not happened tells me it will never happen.

Using China to access Central Asia is fine. It leaves you at the mercy of China.

Central Asia is not El Dorado. Kazakhstan has oil. Turkmenistan has natural gas. It is not going to move the needle for Pakistan which has close to 200 million people. Azerbaijan is connected to the Black Sea.

Hostile relationship with India ends any advantage for Pakistan as part of South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## india2050

wiseone2 said:


> Asia is the future only because China and India are Asian states. If you exclude India "Asia" becomes a *little weaker*[/QUOTA]
> 
> A little ? Asia becomes a lot weaker ...India is the reason the developed world and to a certain extent China has not entirely shifted focus to under developed Africa ..India manages to continue the growth story of Asian economies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing stops Pakistan, Iran and Turkey from forming a common market. The fact it has not happened tells me it will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Geopolitics is much more complicated than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using China to access Central Asia is fine. It leaves you at the mercy of China.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad thing IMO only natural...if a nation cannot become a major power by itself , then it is only nTural that it sides with a winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile relationship with India ends any advantage for Pakistan as part of South Asia
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan does not realize that at the end of it all, it all depends on population and economics ...China would not be where it is right now without its most important resource , the human resource
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xyxmt

wiseone2 said:


> Asia is the future only because China and India are Asian states. If you exclude India "Asia" becomes a little weaker
> 
> Nothing stops Pakistan, Iran and Turkey from forming a common market. The fact it has not happened tells me it will never happen.
> 
> Using China to access Central Asia is fine. It leaves you at the mercy of China.
> 
> Central Asia is not El Dorado. Kazakhstan has oil. Turkmenistan has natural gas. It is not going to move the needle for Pakistan which has close to 200 million people. Azerbaijan is connected to the Black Sea.
> 
> Hostile relationship with India ends any advantage for Pakistan as part of South Asia



Pakistan is only showing our loss is your loss, stop bulling and trying to hurt Pakistan economically because that wont happen due the sole reason...our location. What India can do to BD, Nipal and Bhutan will not work on Pakistan. For Pakistan India is meaningless country.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ito

Good luck to Pakistan. Pakistan's future lies with central Asia, while India's with east Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrajit

xyxmt said:


> Pakistan is only showing our loss is your loss, stop bulling and trying to hurt Pakistan economically because that wont happen due the sole reason...our location. What India can do to BD, Nipal and Bhutan will not work on Pakistan. For Pakistan India is meaningless country.



You guys should go your own way & we, ours. The relationship between India & Pakistan won't be changing anytime soon, trying to have a grouping with the both of us in it is a recipe for problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

maroofz2000 said:


> Bangladesh adopted a new LOOK EAST POLICY,i.e ASEAN BLOC + CHINA + FAR EAST


This policy is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiseone2

xyxmt said:


> Pakistan is only showing our loss is your loss, stop bulling and trying to hurt Pakistan economically because that wont happen due the sole reason...our location. What India can do to BD, Nipal and Bhutan will not work on Pakistan. For Pakistan India is meaningless country.



if you say so


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Horus said:


> CPEC, CAREC, ECO


So we need to make a greater Organization combining all these. Like this "CPEC + CAREC + ECO". But I would like to add Russia too


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

xyxmt said:


> Pakistan is only showing our loss is your loss, stop bulling and trying to hurt Pakistan economically because that wont happen due the sole reason...our location. What India can do to BD, Nipal and Bhutan will not work on Pakistan. For Pakistan India is meaningless country.



IMHO, it has something to do with the mindset too. Pak folks don't want to live under the Indian hegemony and any hint is also unacceptable. In 1947 they risked everyting to get their independent country, and very few folks would utter to "eat grass" to safeguard that. It's like asking the Turkish folks to get accommodated under the Greeks..

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## SHAH07

wiseone2 said:


> Asia is the future only because China and India are Asian states. If you exclude India "Asia" becomes a little weaker
> 
> Nothing stops Pakistan, Iran and Turkey from forming a common market. The fact it has not happened tells me it will never happen.
> 
> Using China to access Central Asia is fine. It leaves you at the mercy of China.
> 
> Central Asia is not El Dorado. Kazakhstan has oil. Turkmenistan has natural gas. It is not going to move the needle for Pakistan which has close to 200 million people. Azerbaijan is connected to the Black Sea.
> 
> Hostile relationship with India ends any advantage for Pakistan as part of South Asia


Hostile relations with Pakistan is a bigger disadvantage for India because u need access to central Asia 
And pakistan can prosper with out India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

These people have forgotten about SCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> Asia is the future only because China and India are Asian states. If you exclude India "Asia" becomes a little weaker
> 
> Nothing stops Pakistan, Iran and Turkey from forming a common market. The fact it has not happened tells me it will never happen.
> 
> Using China to access Central Asia is fine. It leaves you at the mercy of China.
> 
> Central Asia is not El Dorado. Kazakhstan has oil. Turkmenistan has natural gas. It is not going to move the needle for Pakistan which has close to 200 million people. Azerbaijan is connected to the Black Sea.
> 
> Hostile relationship with India ends any advantage for Pakistan as part of South Asia




Flawed logic. CPEC did not start till April 2015 but it still happened. Pakistan forming a strong economic relationship with Turkey and Iran IS already happening albeit slowly. The conflict in Syria has slowed this process down for now though. Already a train service between Pakistan, Iran and Turkey is being created:

https://channel24.pk/breaking-news/...n-turkey-rail-road-corridors-operationalised/

http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/2...tions-to-be-finalised-by-december-murat-mustu



Indrajit said:


> You guys should go your own way & we, ours. The relationship between India & Pakistan won't be changing anytime soon, trying to have a grouping with the both of us in it is a recipe for problems.




Lol.....that relationship will NEVER EVER change.

Pakistan's enivateable but certain exit from SAARC and South Asian affairs in general WILL happen because Pakistan has very little if anything in common with South Asian nations. Pakistan's future lies with China, Turkey, the Middle East and Central Asia. The war in Syria is actually delaying this process.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

ito said:


> Good luck to Pakistan. Pakistan's future lies with central Asia, while India's with east Asia.



Better for to exclude us, as 90% of our population hates you all. We would just be fine without your interference. Get out, the sooner the better, for all of us.
GOOD LUCK,TO OUR DEAR INDIAN FRIENDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kabooter_maila

Doordie said:


> *Pakistan working to form new alliance of Asian nations for greater economic connectivity*
> 
> *Official source dismisses notion efforts by Pakistan are aimed at sidelining SAARC*
> 
> *Kashgar route of China to be used as principal link with Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, other states through Karakoram*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan is quietly scrambling to form a greater economic alliance of South Asian nations with other Asian allies to outmanoeuvre the eight-member South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC), _Pakistan Today_ has learnt reliably.
> 
> “Yes, using Pakistan’s strategic geographic location and its clout on other Asian states, Pakistan is working to form a new alliance of Asian nations for greater economic connectivity between South Asian, Central Asian, West Asian and East Asian states,” a senior diplomat in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs confirmed while talking to this scribe on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> The official said that Pakistan was, while benefitting from its geostrategic location, working on half a dozen economic and energy corridors to link South Asia with Central Asian, West Asian and East Asian countries.
> 
> The source, however, rubbished the notion that the efforts by Pakistan were aimed at sidelining the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC). “This is childish to think that we are trying to sideline SAARC. We are just planning to explore the ways and means to avoid terrorism-hit countries like Afghanistan which is a major impediment in regional connectivity,” the source said.
> 
> Asked to elaborate, the official said that since peace efforts were failing in conflict-hit Afghanistan, Pakistan and China had decided to use Kashgar as a new venue to link South Asian states with central Asian states.
> 
> “Pakistan is the shortest possible route to central Asian states. We have decided to also use the Kashgar route of China as the principal link with Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and other central Asian states through the Karakoram Highway which is not only safer but a shorter route too,” the source added.
> 
> The official said that Pakistan was in close coordination with other South Asian states for the new economic bloc.
> 
> “China, Middle East, Iran and some Central Asian states have already expressed their willingness to join this larger alliance of like-minded South Asian states with central and east Asian nations,” the source said, adding that this was the reason behind a flurry of high-profile visits between Pakistan and other regional powers.
> 
> “Around 15 high-level exchanges have taken place during the recent past between Pakistan and other friendly states. They are all part of the efforts by Pakistan to form a greater economic alliance,” the source added.
> 
> The source said Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had recently visited some of these central Asian states while the top dignitaries of these countries had also visited Pakistan. The official further said that the initiative also augured well for China which would be playing a key role in persuading Central Asian republics and Iran to join the new arrangement.
> 
> *INDIA WELCOME TO NEW ALLIANCE TOO:*
> 
> Asked whether the new economic bloc would include India, the official said India was an important regional player and Pakistan would welcome if it joined the new alliance. “Yes, why not? We are open to India’s joining of the new bloc,” the official said. Asked why India would be welcomed as the hegemonic designs of the Indian establishment may also turn the new alliance into a failure like the SAARC, the diplomat said that China’s presence would help strike a balance.
> 
> “India would not be in a position to dictate terms on the bloc,” the official said, adding that Indian involvement would be a sign that India also wanted to remain positive to reap the dividends of regional connectivity.
> 
> Meanwhile, Senator Mushahid Hussain Syed, Pakistan’s special envoy on Kashmir, also hinted at the same development during his five-day visit to Washington. He said that this group would be more effective than the SAARC.
> 
> “A greater South Asia is already emerging,” said Mushahid in one of his interactions with the media.
> 
> “This greater South Asia includes China, Iran and the neighbouring Central Asian republics.” “We want India to join this arrangement as well,” added Mushahid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mian Abrar*
> The writer heads Pakistan Today's Islamabad Bureau. He has a special focus on counter-terrorism and inter-state relations in Asia, Asia Pacific and South East Asia regions.
> 
> 
> http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...g-bigger-economic-bloc-between-asian-nations/


INDIA WELCOME TO NEW ALLIANCE TOO? Why? Why mixing the evil in this all? Allow Indians in it if you want to jinx that route too. Doesn't make sense to me. The people of Pakistan will not let a single Indian truck pass through their country. These idiot Indians need to be kept and cut to their real worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

GreenFalcon said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if ww3 starts from India and Pakistan...


China has kept cool so far but India will do some provocation beyond China's limit in a year or two in SCS on the behest of its new master.....That can also turn into an ugly war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

maroofz2000 said:


> Better for to exclude us, as 90% of our population hates you all. We would just be fine without your interference. Get out, the sooner the better, for all of us.
> GOOD LUCK,TO OUR DEAR INDIAN FRIENDS.



Are u Pakistani? U have BD flags. BD is part of BIMISTEC.


----------



## war&peace

ito said:


> Good luck to Pakistan. Pakistan's future lies with central Asia, while India's with east Asia.


Pakistan's future encompasses the whole world but with special emphasis on Asia.


----------



## Darth Vader

Just Thinking of Future Investment , As Gwadar is Pacing up its progress 
How about Buying Land There is it Save , and reliable ? 
Whats the Difference which area is better to invest there


----------



## ito

war&peace said:


> Pakistan's future encompasses the whole world but with special emphasis on Asia.



Now that is generic statement.


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

SHAH07 said:


> Hostile relations with Pakistan is a bigger disadvantage for India because u need access to central Asia
> And pakistan can prosper with out India



You are talking as if both countries are in friendly or neutral relationship.India still growing almost 7.5% with hostile relationship with pakistan.Sorry dear we don't need 10% growth with access to central asia and we are not that greedy !


----------



## The Eagle

Interesting times ahead. Started by two friends that will be turned into a whole bloc and it is already on its way. All we need to do is, pay attention to everything while keeping an eye on adversaries and diversions which will not succeed. Our intention is for better growth and peace of the region as well as every country/nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

ito said:


> Now that is generic statement.


Generic but true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

ito said:


> Are u Pakistani? U have BD flags. BD is part of BIMISTEC.



100% by BIRTH, BIMST-EC was formed in Bangkok back in 2007/8, while I was also deeply involved in the entire process,. and I was then also the Deputy Chief of Mission and Alternate PR OF BANGLADESH TO UN-ESCAP. Lots of real VERY INTERESTING FACTS TO BE TOLD,as to what you all did back then,

Kindly note the years of its formation, if you didn't understand YET, IT WAS DURING, the same period, while AWAMI LEAGUE, was for the first time elected to form the government. 

AND YES,IT WAS MEANT TO SABOTAGE SAARC

BIMST-EC, according to our initial proposal, was to be named as BAY OF BENGAL GROWTH QUADRANGLE, comprising of the following countries, B= BANGLADESH. I= INDIA, M= MYANMAR= SRILANKA, T= THAILAND- ECONOMIC COOPERATION. 

Grow up, and consult with your SOUTH BLOC FIRST, before acting childishly.

NOW TELL ME WHAT DID BIMST-EC ACHEIVE TILL DATE ? I MEAN IN SUBSTANTIAL TERMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A2Z

bigger economic bloc is in Pakistan's favor however it is very important that Iran must be a part of that bloc. If Iran is left and it falls in Indias hands then it can be a worrying situation for Pakistan however that doesn't seem to be the case since it is very difficult that India can influence a power like Iran since Iran is no Nepal or Bangladesh.

However the most interesting will be Russian reaction. Will they continue Indian support keeping in mind the increasing romance between India and USA?


----------



## Banglar Bir

A2Z said:


> bigger economic bloc is in Pakistan's favor however it is very important that Iran must be a part of that bloc. If Iran is left and it falls in Indias hands then it can be a worrying situation for Pakistan however that doesn't seem to be the case since it is very difficult that India can influence a power like Iran since Iran is no Nepal or Bangladesh.
> 
> However the most interesting will be Russian reaction. Will they continue Indian support keeping in mind the increasing romance between India and USA?


 
PLEASE NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE BANGLADESH AGAIN, THE MAIN REASON FOR THE 1971 WAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A2Z

maroofz2000 said:


> PLEASE NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE BANGLADESH AGAIN, THE MAIN REASON FOR THE 1971 WAR.


71 IS HISTORY brother ever since bangladesh decided to part ways Pakistan has grown stronger and stronger. Well no one is under estimating anyone here but entire world knows Haseena is way too much in Indian control. 

And if you still continue to disagree with the last part its totally OK with me you have all the rights to our opinions, but in that case I would say wake up and smell the coffee before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

A2Z said:


> 71 IS HISTORY brother ever since bangladesh decided to part ways Pakistan has grown stronger and stronger. Well no one is under estimating anyone here but entire world knows Haseena is way too much in Indian control.
> 
> And if you still continue to disagree with the last part its totally OK with me you have all the rights to our opinions, but in that case I would say wake up and smell the coffee before its too late.



PLEASE READ ALL MY OTHER EARLIER POSTS BEFORE ASSUMING THAT WE ARE NOT AWARE Of THE PRESENT P.Ms evil connections with INDIA, AND their intentions,as we are their victims, feeling the daily pain/wrath falling upon us.

SERIOUSLY SPEAKING. WHAT ARE THE CRITERIAS SET TO OBTAIN A GENUINE PAKISTANI PASSPORT AND CITIZENSHIP? I REALLY MISS THOSE DELICIOUS BEEF THAK A THAK DISHES WITH ROOMALI ROTIS. HOW DO I QUALIFY?
AN HONEST FEEDBACK IS EARNESTLY BEING SOLICITED.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> You are talking as if both countries are in friendly or neutral relationship.India still growing almost 7.5% with hostile relationship with pakistan.Sorry dear we don't need 10% growth with access to central asia and we are not that greedy !



LOL .. A hindu baniya saying he is not greedy.. Now this is truly ironic..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Good initiative.

Minus India, since she spoiles everything, as already mentioned by @maximuswarrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Flawed logic. CPEC did not start till April 2015 but it still happened. Pakistan forming a strong economic relationship with Turkey and Iran IS already happening albeit slowly. The conflict in Syria has slowed this process down for now though. Already a train service between Pakistan, Iran and Turkey is being created:



you had 68 years. sorry this is not going anywhere
turkey might be interested. iran is sure not interested


----------



## newb3e

Lets assume in an ideal scenario turkey gcc afhanistan iran joins cpec giving pakistan a central role in development of trade bw assian countries where will that leave india?

Ps: Indians this is just an assumption and i hope assumption becomes a reallity but i would like to know your opinion based on my assumption


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> you had 68 years. sorry this is not going anywhere
> turkey might be interested. iran is sure not interested



?????????......what has 68 years got to do with anything?????? It's not as if Pakistan has been trying to do this for 68 years. Pakistan has just started to REALLY develop and prosper as of 2015. So from our perspective everything that is in our best interest will start now.


----------



## wiseone2

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ?????????......what has 68 years got to do with anything?????? It's not as if Pakistan has been trying to do this for 68 years. Pakistan has just started to REALLY develop and prosper as of 2015. So from our perspective everything that is in our best interest will start now.



you had the time to join CENTO and ECO
RIng a bell

As they say "old wine in a new bottle"


----------



## GURU DUTT

Both India and Pakistan got intependence from British in 1947 and China in 1949 and look where China and india are and where is Pakistan ... very disturbing facts na ... just asking


----------



## coffee_cup

GURU DUTT said:


> Both India and Pakistan got intependence from British in 1947 and China in 1949 and look where China and india are and where is Pakistan ... very disturbing facts na ... just asking



Yes tell us where is India if compared to China? Something like 60-70 years behind.

Compare to Pakistan, most part of the history, Pakistan has had better HDI etc. It is only in the last decade or so that India has caught up, it still has far more poorer than Pakistan (400 million?).

Pakistan is doing fine. The worst is behind us (that war on Indian sponsored terror), now we are ready to take off. Just need better leadership, which will come in few years time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GURU DUTT

coffee_cup said:


> Yes tell us where is India if compared to China? Something like 60-70 years behind.
> 
> Compare to Pakistan, most part of the history, Pakistan has had better HDI etc. It is only in the last decade or so that India has caught up, it still has far more poorer than Pakistan (400 million?).
> 
> Pakistan is doing fine. The worst is behind us (that war on Indian sponsored terror), now we are ready to take off. Just need better leadership, which will come in few years time.


well we are where China was twenty years back and dont forget they got twenty year head start thanks to nixon but there hard work and smartness was major factor 

but china is china what about pakistan what is chinas achievements or progress got to do with pakistan and why are pakistanies boasting about it whats there contribeution or say hard work in it


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> you had the time to join CENTO and ECO
> RIng a bell
> 
> As they say "old wine in a new bottle"




The best time in our history has started just now. It's a long road ahead for us but a positive one. Our relationship with Iran although rocky now is all but set to grow positively. Out of all the countries in the world, bar language, we have the most in common with Iranians in terms of physical appearance, race, looks and DNA and culture. Any quarrels we have we can be resolved amicably. There are always quarrels between brothers. But overall we both wish the best for eachother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## coffee_cup

GURU DUTT said:


> well we are where China was twenty years back and dont forget they got twenty year head start thanks to nixon but there hard work and smartness was major factor but china is china what about pakistan what is chinas achievements or progress got to do with pakistan and why are pakistanies boasting about it whats there contribeution or say hard work in it



Now these are just excuses.

1) India got independence earlier than China

2) 20 years ago, China was still far far better than India is today. And if anything the gap between today's China and India has widened so much that in order to catch up with China, India needs at least 60-70 years.

3) Your post mentioned China, India and Pakistan, so it is only logical to compare countries according to their sizes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amar Bail

@GURU DUTT 


GURU DUTT said:


> chinas





GURU DUTT said:


> pakistanies





GURU DUTT said:


> whats





GURU DUTT said:


> contribeution



Check the spellings of this super intellectual who is trying hard to ridicules any achievement of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GURU DUTT said:


> well we are where China was twenty years back and dont forget they got twenty year head start thanks to nixon but there hard work and smartness was major factor
> 
> but china is china what about pakistan what is chinas achievements or progress got to do with pakistan and why are pakistanies boasting about it whats there contribeution or say hard work in it




According to most indians on PDF in 20 years india will be just like Western Europe and America. Comparing Pakistan to India is like comparing Iran, Turkey, Jordan and Lebanon to India. Or comparing an Eagle to an Elephant. Pakistan cannot be compared to India as we are just FAR too different to India for comparison. 7× smaller, different race, different culture, different looks, different DNA, different geopolitical constraints, different internal and external problems etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Laozi

coffee_cup said:


> And if anything the gap between today's China and India has widened so much that in order to catch up with China, India needs at least 60-70 years.



Any thing to back your statement with ?

And How Many Years Pakistan needs to catch up with China.?


----------



## Amar Bail

Laozi said:


> Any thing to back your statement with ?
> 
> And How Many Years Pakistan needs to catch up with China.?


We are small country less populated means very little we will achieve what we are dreaming quite rapidly and now cry me a river B.H BHARTOAD.


----------



## dadeechi

randomradio said:


> These people have forgotten about SCO.



That is because India is part of SCO

Hate = Blind


----------



## Basel

maroofz2000 said:


> PLEASE NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE BANGLADESH AGAIN, THE MAIN REASON FOR THE 1971 WAR.



Bangladesh have no value for Pakistan that is why East Pakistan became Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Laozi said:


> Any thing to back your statement with ?
> 
> And How Many Years Pakistan needs to catch up with China.?



There are already so many threads about China-India comparison, you are free to go and check there.

We take China as our role-model AFA their development is concerned and would love to devleop ourselves on the same lines as China. We cherish our mutual benificiary cooperation.

It is not China who keeps comparing itself to her smaller neighbors, it is an Indian disease. 

Pakistan must strive HDI similar to South Korea, Japan, Germany etc. And this is all what I personally care. F* all those shiny numbers on paper. It is lives of average citizen that matter and not numbers on paper driven by few hundred super rich people (as is the case for India).


----------



## dadeechi

coffee_cup said:


> Now these are just excuses.
> 
> 1) India got independence earlier than China
> 
> 2) 20 years ago, China was still far far better than India is today. And if anything the gap between today's China and India has widened so much that in order to catch up with China, India needs at least 60-70 years.
> 
> 3) Your post mentioned China, India and Pakistan, so it is only logical to compare countries according to their sizes.



US-China love affair started in 1971 while US-India love affair started 30 years later in 2001.


----------



## Banglar Bir

[QUOTE="Basel, post: 8814180, member: 150717"
]Bangladesh have no value for Pakistan that is why East Pakistan became Bangladesh.[/QUOTE]

DEAR BROTHER,

Don't try to shift your blame on others shoulder, even before our partition in 1947, you all never even cared for our welfare, AN ENTIRE MUSLIM MAJORITY PROVINCE ,twice the size of N.E SYLHET, KNOWN AS, CACHAR AND KARIMGANJ , COMPRISING OF SYLHETIS wanted to join East Pakistan along with Murshidabad and MUSLIM majority provinces of West Bengal.

Even a referendum was held in SYLHET, to LET THEM ,decide their own fate. As I am a proud Sylheti, by birth, I CAN TELL OUR SIDE. OF YOUR GROSS NEGLIGENCE.

However, your leaders never paid any attention to our aspirations, and NEHRU CLEVERLY CONVINCED MOUNTBATTEN, to retain these provinces IN India,otherwise TRIPURA WOULD TURN INTO A LAND LOCKED STATE. 

Anyway, TRIPURA, CONSISTED OF MOSTLY ETHNIC CHINESE POPULATION, and could be able to attain their freedom. 

WHO CARED? Your leaders were only focussed, in the WESTERN PART ONLY.

Then you forcefully wanted us to leave BANGLA OUR MOTHER TONGUE , and replace them with URDU. Thus, enraging the entire muslim bengali speaking people, DEPRIVING them from their birth right. 

The first incident of killing 4/5 UNARMED protesters took place in front of Dhaka Medical college hospital.on the 21st of FEBRUARY 1952, leading to our LANGUAGE MOVEMENT. THESE DAYS THE DAY IS OFFICIALLY RECOGNIZED GLOBALLY AND CELEBRATED AS MOTHER LANGUAGE DAY, WORLD WIDE. I CAN GO ON AND ON
WRITING IN EACH AND EVERY ASPECTS. HOWEVER, I REST MY CAUSE HERE FOR TODAY.

NOW, WHOSE FAULT ARE THESE, AND WHO ALL ARE TO BLAME ? YOUR LEADERS OR OUR PEOPLE? 
PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTIONS ,IF YOU CAN.


----------



## StormShadow

maximuswarrior said:


> Take Afghanistan and India out of the equation. These two are spoilers.


None of those two countries are called as sick man of Asia... And here we're talking about a "bigger" economic block.


----------



## Basel

maroofz2000 said:


> [QUOTE="Basel, post: 8814180, member: 150717"
> ]Bangladesh have no value for Pakistan that is why East Pakistan became Bangladesh.



DEAR BROTHER,
Don't try to shift your blame on others shoulder, even before our partition in 1947, youall never even cared for our welfare, AN ENTIRE MUSLIM MAJORITY PROVINCE ,twice the size of N.E SYLHET, KNOWN AS, CACHER AND KARIMGANG .[/QUOTE]

I have not shifted any thing on anyone, I know people who have seen closely things since 60s till 71 they told me that they knew that East Pakistan will go separate in 62 much before 71.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirofEnglish

ito said:


> Good luck to Pakistan. Pakistan's future lies with central Asia, while India's with east Asia.


Me thinks china is eyeing on India with the help of Pakistan ....Russia is also found of hot waters ...........and have already threatened India ....Because thinks we are eating them through sending in our population .....Is it meaning full .....and we have already attcked both of them PAKISTAN and CHINA ........they r blaming are movie industry too along holly wood ...maybe we r copier Then what ...........every one do that ......even Holly Wood ..........


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

StormShadow said:


> None of those two countries are called as sick man of Asia... And here we're talking about a "bigger" economic block.




Sick man of Asia????????........ it's not Pakistan that has 40% of the ENTIRE Earth's severely malnourished and extreme poor but your nation and race:

http://m.firstpost.com/india/shocke...t-of-worlds-malnourished-children-916359.html

And if Pakistan is such a bad place then why are there between 5-10 million official and unofficial Afghans living in Pakistan and desperate never to leave? With many more begging to come in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loft38

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Sick man of Asia????????........ it's not Pakistan that has 40% of the ENTIRE Earth's severely malnourished and extreme poor but your nation and race:
> 
> And if Pakistan is such a bad place then why are there between 5-10 million official and unofficial Afghans living in Pakistan and desperate never to leave? With many more begging to come in?


Again firstpost and that too few years old? Why can't you post latest data of India from UN World bank or Global health index site and prove me wrong? What stopping you? wait I know, your dismal performance against India in social indicator is stopping you  economically pakistan is way way behind India and now in social factors too Pakistan is lagging behind.sob sob...just for your info, India has higher per capita and HDI than Pakistan and I can quote IMF figures and not some fanboy newspaper site if you wish. But then enough of comparison with pakistan 

Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%

If you can post anything credible like this then reply











Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.

As I said before, Pakistan has worst hunger and starvation problem in South Asia, and the improvement over the years is dismal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

Laozi said:


> Thanks for suggestion. But from now on, I have decided to follow your foot steps and make wild guesses and let other do the googling
> 
> 
> You can easily take Chinese model route, by locking Politicians up and gaging the Media and let your Honest Establishment run the Country
> 
> 
> 
> Well setting higher goals is a common Indian disease.
> 
> 
> 
> All this can wait. Liberation of Kashmir is the first priority for all Pakistanis. All your problems will be automatically solved when the whole of Kashmir become an independent country.



Whatever floats your boat dude.

We all know what kind of "glorious example" India herself is when it comes to human rights etc that you are accusing Chinese of absuing. 

Pubic lynching of Dalits, Christians, Muslims and systematic massacre of minorties with full support of fundamentalist govt are not all that uncommon in India.

Similarly we know what kind of "democracy" she is practicing India. How are the sedition charges filed against politicians for as less as saying "Pakistan is not hell" going?

So lets just keep focus on economic development, where China has proved itself a great role-model for the world. And this is something we would love to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Loft38 said:


> Again firstpost and that too few years old? Why can't you post latest data of India from UN World bank or Global health index site and prove me wrong? What stopping you? wait I know, your dismal performance against India in social indicator is stopping you  economically pakistan is way way behind India and now in social factors too Pakistan is lagging behind.sob sob...just for your info, India has higher per capita and HDI than Pakistan and I can quote IMF figures and not some fanboy newspaper site if you wish. But then enough of comparison with pakistan
> 
> Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
> Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%
> 
> If you can post anything credible like this then reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.
> 
> As I said before, Pakistan has worst hunger and starvation problem in South Asia, and the improvement over the years is dismal.




Yet you still havn't answered my question, does India no longer have 40% of the world's ENTIRE severely malnourished and extreme poor? Has india eradicated this in 2-3 years?????....Is 28.5% of india's population the same as 40% of the ENTIRE planet's severely malnourished and extreme poor? Obviously someone is lying somewhere.

http://m.firstpost.com/india/shocke...t-of-worlds-malnourished-children-916359.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-28735449


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Loft38 said:


> OMG, can't you see the image below?
> Answer lies there
> 
> Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
> Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%
> 
> and the data has been taken from GHI site.
> 
> I have posted it so many times but still you can't comprehend. unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.*




You are not willing to answer my question and keep posting the same response.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Basel said:


> DEAR BROTHER,
> Don't try to shift your blame on others shoulder, even before our partition in 1947, youall never even cared for our welfare, AN ENTIRE MUSLIM MAJORITY PROVINCE ,twice the size of N.E SYLHET, KNOWN AS, CACHER AND KARIMGANG .



I have not shifted any thing on anyone, I *know people who have seen closely things since 60s till 71 they told me that they knew that East Pakistan will go separate in 62 much before 71*.[/QUOTE]

WRONG AGAIN.only if you are a Mohajir or a Bihari by decent, will you utter such fabricated tales.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Loft38 said:


> I already answered you questions several times. Re Read again and again till you understand.
> 
> Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
> Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%
> 
> and the data has been taken from GHI site.
> 
> I have posted it so many times but still you can't comprehend. unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.*




So please explain, confirm or deny, is 28.5% of india's population the same as 33% or 40% of the ENTIRE Earth's severely malnourished and extreme poor:

http://m.firstpost.com/india/shocke...t-of-worlds-malnourished-children-916359.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-28735449

If yes then india's population is far greater than the officially stated 1.3 billion which is a far greater catastrophe awaiting india. If no then the indian government is lying about the "actual" figures.


----------



## Banglar Bir

answer to post # 71,above

My late father an ARMY officer,belonging to the 1st O.T.S batch a Major, in the corps of Artillery,G+, WAS also a hot favourite of President Ayub Khan. I guess, I know a little more than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

EAK said:


> LOL .. A hindu baniya saying he is not greedy.. Now this is truly ironic..



Haha coming from some one who see any thing and every thing in the name of religion.No wonder your country is in a deep mess and and your passport are the worst in the world, since no one want people like you to visit their country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

maroofz2000 said:


> answer to post # 71,above
> 
> My late father an ARMY officer,belonging to the 1st O.T.S batch a Major, in the corps of Artillery,G+, WAS also a hot favourite of President Ayub Khan. I guess, I know a little more than you.




The creation of Bangladesh was enivateable. Nothing could have stopped it. It's the same reason why Pakistan could never be part if india. Pakistan could NEVER form a PERMANENT nation with bangladesh. We are FAR too different. If that were not the case then it would be far easier for Pakistan to for a single nation with Iran, Afghanistan or Turkey as we have Far more in common with them than we do with bengalis. 

Pakistanis completely different to bengalis in terms of physical looks, race, genetics, heritage, culture and way of life. We can never be 1. Completely incompatible. It's good the bengalis have their own nation now. 

It didn't matter if bangladesh was created in 1971, 1981, 1991, 2001 or 2011 for that matter. It's good it happened sooner rather than later. It was always certain to be. 

The only thing bangladesh has in common with Pakistan is for us to be independent states and NEVER be a part of india. That's all.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HAKIKAT said:


> IMHO, it has something to do with the mindset too. Pak folks don't want to live under the Indian hegemony and any hint is also unacceptable. In 1947 they risked everyting to get their independent country, and very few folks would utter to "eat grass" to safeguard that. It's like asking the Turkish folks to get accommodated under the Greeks..



That's all right. What you must avoid at any cost is a Greek behind you.



SHAH07 said:


> Hostile relations with Pakistan is a bigger disadvantage for India because u need access to central Asia
> And pakistan can prosper with out India



Why do we need access to Central Asia? What do we gain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

maroofz2000 said:


> answer to post # 71,above
> 
> My late father an ARMY officer,belonging to the 1st O.T.S batch a Major, in the corps of Artillery,G+, WAS also a hot favourite of President Ayub Khan. I guess, I know a little more than you.


Its surprising how we are in two different countries now when you think about it. Your father served in the same army as all other Pakistanis. We ruined the strongest and largest muslim state by oppressing bengalis. West Pakistanis must accept responsibility for breaking the nation.


----------



## Joe Shearer

SHAH07 said:


> Hostile relations with Pakistan is a bigger disadvantage for India because u need access to central Asia
> And pakistan can prosper with out India




What it can do in future remains to be seen.

Meanwhile, at present, we are prospering quite well without Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loft38

Joe Shearer said:


> Why do we need access to Central Asia? What do we gain?


You hit the bull's eye sir. Central Asia total economy is 290 bn USD and their population is 66 million. There is no reason to be anxious of not having a direct access to such a small market.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Loft38 said:


> You hit the bull's eye sir. Central Asia total economy is 290 bn USD and their population is 66 million. There is no reason to be anxious of not having a direct access to such a small market.



We will find nothing there but starving Pakistanis who thought they would make their fortunes by going there. For what was never known to them; how, they didn't bother to find out; when, they thought it would be immediate. 

For further reference, read the Panchatantra story of the fox that lost its tail, and what it did when it returned to the forest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Joe Shearer said:


> What it can do in future remains to be seen.
> 
> Meanwhile, at present, we are prospering quite well without Pakistan.





Lol. Pakistan and India both don't need eachother. They havn't in nearly 70 years so why now?.....lol. Both nations are as different to one another as China is to Lebanon.



haviZsultan said:


> Its surprising how we are in two different countries now when you think about it. Your father served in the same army as all other Pakistanis. We ruined the strongest and largest muslim state by oppressing bengalis. West Pakistanis must accept responsibility for breaking the nation.




No it wasn't. It's the same reason why Pakistan could never be part of india. Too racially different and incompatible.


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Lol. Pakistan and India both don't need eachother. They havn't in nearly 70 years so why now?.....lol. Both nations are as different to one another as China is to Lebanon.



I don't know. It's your fanboy contingent that keeps insisting that India is done for because she can't access Central Asia. 

Why we should need to access central Asia completely beats me; is it so that fan-boys can crow that we couldn't have accessed it without brave Pakistan? That seems to be the only reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

maroofz2000 said:


> I have not shifted any thing on anyone, I *know people who have seen closely things since 60s till 71 they told me that they knew that East Pakistan will go separate in 62 much before 71*.



WRONG AGAIN.only if you are a Mohajir or a Bihari by decent, will you utter such fabricated tales.[/QUOTE]

There are people (although old) still in Pakistan who knew Mujeeb well and all what was going on so don't try to test others and I m not Behari or mohajir.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't know. It's your fanboy contingent that keeps insisting that India is done for because she can't access Central Asia.
> 
> Why we should need to access central Asia completely beats me; is it so that fan-boys can crow that we couldn't have accessed it without brave Pakistan? That seems to be the only reason.




You guys don't need access to Central Asia. I agree. Those that say you do are as deluded as those indians on PDF that claim india is more powerful than China and America. Our future lies within us, China and the nations West of us. The future of india lies in different place altogether.


----------



## Joe Shearer

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You guys don't need access to Central Asia. I agree. Those that say you do are as deluded as those indians on PDF that claim india is more powerful than China and America. Our future lies within us, China and the nations West of us. The future of india lies in different place altogether.



I don't think we need a comparison between your clods and any other; they stand on their own two feet, and nobody claiming that India is more powerful than China or America inspired them to say what they did. There is also no Indian who would have said such a thing as India being more powerful than China or America; such a statement can only come from the fevered imagination of a hyper-patriot desperately searching for some way to conceal the stupidity of his immature compatriots. While we all sympathise with your frenzied efforts at equating your little geniuses with something or someone similar on our side, just at the moment, the concocted equation is a little mirth-evoking.

Your services as a futurologist telling us where the future of India is are not required. We can afford rather better quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loft38

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You guys don't need access to Central Asia. I agree. Those that say you do are as deluded as those indians on PDF that claim india is more powerful than China and America. Our future lies within us, China and the nations West of us. The future of India lies in different place altogether.


Access to central Asia? Stop flattering yourself. every country has access to every other country. The point is, central Asia is not a big enough market for India to pass through Pakistan, even though it may be a more economical route. India, being a rich country can manage such loss, but Pakistan being a poor country will loose out on a lot of moolah it could have made had it been in a friendly relationship with India.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't think we need a comparison between your clods and any other; they stand on their own two feet, and nobody claiming that India is more powerful than China or America inspired them to say what they did. There is also no Indian who would have said such a thing as India being more powerful than China or America; such a statement can only come from the fevered imagination of a hyper-patriot desperately searching for some way to conceal the stupidity of his immature compatriots. While we all sympathise with your frenzied efforts at equating your little geniuses with something or someone similar on our side, just at the moment, the concocted equation is a little mirth-evoking.
> 
> Your services as a futurologist telling us where the future of India is are not required. We can afford rather better quality.




Not comparing at all. You can't compare Pakistan to India as we are completely different to you in every way possible. india is at least 7× bigger than Pakistan, is completely different to Pakistan in terms of race, religion, culture, heritage, geopolitical constraints and internal issues. Comparing Pakistan to india is like comparing india to Lebanon & Jordan. Or like comparing an Eagle to an Elephant. 

Whatever india's future is, is your prerogative. But it is completely separate to Pakistan's.



Loft38 said:


> Access to central Asia? Stop flattering yourself. every country has access to every other country. The point is, central Asia is not a big enough market for India to pass through Pakistan, even though it may be a more economical route. India, being a rich country can manage such loss, but Pakistan being a poor country will loose out on a lot of moolah it could have made had it been in a friendly relationship with India.





India is a rich country???????????.............okay if you say so. More richer than China and the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great initiative , obviously trade and peaceful relation have to grow in region , and India needs to stop its human rights violation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

LeadAndSteel said:


> After the defeat at saarc Pakistan is running to China for influence. How typical.
> 
> Feel free to creat whenever makeshift groups you want , India already has what it wants




SAARC is an organisation that can never benefit Pakistan. Nor do us Pakistanis have anything in common with other South Asians so why should we continue to heed this organisation that is useless from our POV?


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Finally...finally this sleeping regional power is awakening from its slumber...Draong and the Snow Leopard...

The calmness and maturity that Pak state is showing of late is really heartening...

As I have said many times before...a new power architecture is emerging and you are in the middle of it.

Pakistan's rightful and natural place is in CA, ME and Afro-Asian region... 

What Pak is working on is a long game and is designed to box the enemy in its dust and dry plains...

You shall see much more movement in this regard...Turkey is already fully onboard. Iran is making all the right moves..

Sino-Rus axis is fully supporting the Pak initatives...

the name of the future is Eurasia...and Pakistan is the Great Port. EEU+OBOR all pass through CPEC.

Let those sick and ill minded isolators wish you all bad, and belittle you on every turn... they will burn in their own hate even when they use fancy, friendly words.

Pak brothers, keep moving forward and claim you rightful Destiny as Central Asian, ME and Afro-Asian Ocean Regional Power par excellence!

Great things awaits us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Finer

Pakistan aka regional power has been isolated internationally by Turkey, Iran, Russia, China, and Central Asia. Congrats to Indians and its servant Afghanis. 



SHAH07 said:


> Hostile relations with Pakistan is a bigger disadvantage for India because u need access to central Asia
> And pakistan can prosper with out India



You do realize prosper and peace are alien concept to India? We are talking about India leading by Genocidal PM with his communal party boosting minority intolerance, his army for involvement in oppression against million native Kashmiris, and exporting rape capitalism of the world.

India is not same nation anymore. Quite frankly, India might be asking for isolation with the way India is behaving lately.



Loft38 said:


> Access to central Asia? Stop flattering yourself. every country has access to every other country. The point is, central Asia is not a big enough market for India to pass through Pakistan, even though it may be a more economical route. *India, being a rich country can manage such loss, but Pakistan being a poor country will loose out on a lot of moolah it could have made had it been in a friendly relationship with India.*



Central Asia is not interested in dealing with Afghanistan unless Pakistan takes responsibility for Afghanistan. That was part of the deal in Afghanistan-Pakistan transit. Trade with Central Asia was always on the card with Pakistan given their closest diplomatic relationship in years. 

On bold: I can see you are hurt. Since you are rich naaation, then you don't mind being left out in CPEC supported officially by Iran, Russia, China, Turkey and Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Honeythakur

long_ said:


> This policy is correct.


Only money work not only free work


----------



## Finer

GURU DUTT said:


> Both India and Pakistan got intependence from British in 1947 and China in 1949 and look where China and india are and where is Pakistan ... very disturbing facts na ... just asking



Pakistan is beautiful, clean, less poverty, and washrooms available in every homes.

India is ugly, dirty, poverty everywhere, and lack of washrooms all over India.

I doubt the latter will be fit to be compared with China. 



Honeythakur said:


> Only money work not only free work



Yes. China walks the talk by putting the money into work whereas India is all talk. No wonder why Bangladesh is distancing from you too. First Iran due to unpaid bills for oil in years and now Bangladesh. Sooner or later, India have to learn to pay the bills before brag about being SUPA PAWA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LA se Karachi

Sinopakfriend said:


> Finally...finally this sleeping regional power is awakening from its slumber...Draong and the Snow Leopard...
> 
> The calmness and maturity that Pak state is showing of late is really heartening...
> 
> As I have said many times before...a new power architecture is emerging and you are in the middle of it.
> 
> Pakistan's rightful and natural place is in CA, ME and Afro-Asian region...
> 
> What Pak is working on is a long game and is designed to box the enemy in its dust and dry plains...
> 
> You shall see much more movement in this regard...Turkey is already fully onboard. Iran is making all the right moves..
> 
> Sino-Rus axis is fully supporting the Pak initatives...
> 
> the name of the future is Eurasia...and Pakistan is the Great Port. EEU+OBOR all pass through CPEC.
> 
> Let those sick and ill minded isolators wish you all bad, and belittle you on every turn... they will burn in their own hate even when they use fancy, friendly words.
> 
> Pak brothers, keep moving forward and claim you rightful Destiny as Central Asian, ME and Afro-Asian Ocean Regional Power par excellence!
> 
> Great things awaits us.




Exactly. It's good to see Pakistan looking past South Asia and taking real steps to connect economically with the rest of Eurasia. Having a land route to Istanbul for trade is an eventual goal. But it will take time. These things always do.

Joining the OBOR initiative in its most important binational project will bring great benefits to Pakistan over time. The new bloc will do well to engage ASEAN and the EU for trade when it's ready. 

And if nothing else, linking with an economic giant in China will the biggest benefit itself. Few developing countries have accomplished what China has in the last 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

coffee_cup said:


> Now these are just excuses.
> 
> 1) India got independence earlier than China
> 
> 2) 20 years ago, China was still far far better than India is today. And if anything the gap between today's China and India has widened so much that in order to catch up with China, India needs at least 60-70 years.
> 
> 3) Your post mentioned China, India and Pakistan, so it is only logical to compare countries according to their sizes.


yes we are late

yes we have corruption


yes we have issues of poverty and intolerene and ignorence

but we still made progress despite bieng a democracy and taking every one along intead of killing or prescuting every one and anyone who stood up against the government as in "some"communist regimes ruled nation

and here we are we are late to get to our goals but at least world is aknowledging the fact that we are reaching there and working very hard and smartlly to reach there thats why they are investing in and with us what more proof you need of indias progress

forget india or china for a moment tell me where did pakistan started its journey and where it is today.... think about it instead of blaming other for all your misfortunes for one try to think logically and do some research i can right a essay and tell you your problems but why should i find it yourself and work upon them instead of denying them and making conspiracy theories based on your nations past and present leaders and those who supported them on there corruption , ignorence and incompetence



Fallen King said:


> *Pakistan is beautiful, clean, less poverty, and washrooms available in every homes.
> 
> India is ugly, dirty, poverty everywhere, and lack of washrooms all over India.*
> 
> .


if i tell the bitter truths here im sure i will get banned so lets leave it at that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> SAARC is an organisation that can never benefit Pakistan. Nor do us Pakistanis have anything in common with other South Asians so why should we continue to heed this organisation that is useless from our POV?



why join ?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> why join ?




Treacherous ignorant Pakistani politicians devoid of common sense & reality.


----------



## Khan_21

Loft38 said:


> Access to central Asia? Stop flattering yourself. every country has access to every other country. The point is, central Asia is not a big enough market for India to pass through Pakistan, even though it may be a more economical route. India, being a rich country can manage such loss, but Pakistan being a poor country will loose out on a lot of moolah it could have made had it been in a friendly relationship with India.



India is a rich country ? OK now i have heard everything

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Khan_21 said:


> India is a rich country ? OK now i have heard everything




These guys seriously believe their country is at the same level as Western Europe and America. I have heard indians on PDF claim that their scientists are more advanced then those of China & America. They think they are a global superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

If somehow Pakistan but more efforts in Pakistan and look to develop another CPEC like roads and railway from Pakistan to Afghanistan and reach out to Turkemistan to access EU countries then Chinese might be just using roads and trains to reach out to Middle East, Africa(some sea after Gwadar) and EU.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GURU DUTT said:


> yes we are late
> 
> yes we have corruption
> 
> 
> yes we have issues of poverty and intolerene and ignorence
> 
> but we still made progress despite bieng a democracy and taking every one along intead of killing or prescuting every one and anyone who stood up against the government as in "some"communist regimes ruled nation
> 
> and here we are we are late to get to our goals but at least world is aknowledging the fact that we are reaching there and working very hard and smartlly to reach there thats why they are investing in and with us what more proof you need of indias progress
> 
> forget india or china for a moment tell me where did pakistan started its journey and where it is today.... think about it instead of blaming other for all your misfortunes for one try to think logically and do some research i can right a essay and tell you your problems but why should i find it yourself and work upon them instead of denying them and making conspiracy theories based on your nations past and present leaders and those who supported them on there corruption , ignorence and incompetence
> 
> 
> if i tell the bitter truths here im sure i will get banned so lets leave it at that




In 2016, Pakistan is the ONLY Muslim nuclear weapons state that has the capability to produce Fusion bombs, H-bombs and thermonuclear nuclear weapons:

http://isis-online.org/isis-reports...g-nuclear-weapons-time-for-pakistan-to-rever/

Pakistan is the ONLY nation in the ENTIRE history of mankind that has managed to repel and thwart an enemy nation that is more than 7× it's size and has abundant access to all the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst being denied that privilege itself. 

Thanks to CPEC and other less talked about programs, Pakistan's economy is set to take off and propel it to eventually become a middle income nation.

Pakistan is a nation of a unique & beautiful race of people with a unique culture and way of life.

We have managed to achieve all the above despite many trying to destroy us and facing impossible odds.

Those that belong to the race and nation that has 40% of the ENTIRE Earth's most severely malnourished and extreme poor are not in a position to question Pakistan or any other nation for that matter:

http://m.firstpost.com/india/shocke...t-of-worlds-malnourished-children-916359.html

Please look at your own severe problems and weaknesses before pointing fingers at others who have got absolutely nothing to do with you or your kind.


----------



## Hyde

Good development. I believe it to be true because I had also heard about the same news from Indian radio in UK

In my opinion Pakistan should explore all avenues to strengthen bilateral relationship with neighbouring countries including India and Afghanistan and must divise multiple strategic routes to avoid over dependency on single nation.

This Kashgar-Central Asia route is likely to be the most friendly route and would help avoid unnecessary blackmailing from Afghanistan and also making the tarrif more competitive but I am still in favour of strengthening bilateral relationahip with Afghanistan and increase interdependency in the best interest of both nations.

The issue with India is, regardless of what we do, they will always remain our neighbour and the problem will perisist until we do not resolve them. The ultimate solution is going to come from negotiations and the sooner the better for the whole region

Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> In 2016, Pakistan is the ONLY Muslim nuclear weapons state that has the capability to produce Fusion bombs, H-bombs and thermonuclear nuclear weapons:
> 
> http://isis-online.org/isis-reports...g-nuclear-weapons-time-for-pakistan-to-rever/
> 
> Pakistan is the ONLY nation in the ENTIRE history of mankind that has managed to repel and thwart an enemy nation that is more than 7× it's size and has abundant access to all the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst being denied that privilege itself.
> 
> Thanks to CPEC and other less talked about programs, Pakistan's economy is set to take off and propel it to eventually become a middle income nation.
> 
> Pakistan is a nation of a unique & beautiful race of people with a unique culture and way of life.
> 
> We have managed to achieve all the above despite many trying to destroy us and facing impossible odds.
> 
> Those that belong to the race and nation that has 40% of the ENTIRE Earth's most severely malnourished and extreme poor are not in a position to question Pakistan or any other nation for that matter:
> 
> http://m.firstpost.com/india/shocke...t-of-worlds-malnourished-children-916359.html
> 
> Please look at your own severe problems and weaknesses before pointing fingers at others who have got absolutely nothing to do with you or your kind.


well i dont usually bother to answer to people like you but i am here making an expetion congrats 

thing is no nation can become rich by making itself a huge toll plazza/motorway or can become great economy by collecting toll from passing trucks only it there is no industry or its major money spinners are not paying there taxes

do you know we have been making 4 such corridoors and they are not just economik corriodars / toll roads/motorways/frieght train corridoars but ...... they are called special industrial economik corridoars with frieght train corridoars on one side + motor vehicel toll roads on the other with industrial townships all along running its full length in the middle crsiss crossed by special highways , motorways and METRO and other modes of tranport and fast communications and dedicated power genration units & security forces ask @anant_s he can explain you better about indian corridoars 

point is just CEPC wont make it until and unless you end corruption and make your jameendars and waderas and buisnessmaen and rich insurialist pay there actual taxes and that too on time


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GURU DUTT said:


> well i dont usually bother to answer to people like you but i am here making an expetion congrats
> 
> thing is no nation can become rich by making itself a huge toll plazza/motorway or can become great economy by collecting toll from passing trucks only it there is no industry or its major money spinners are not paying there taxes
> 
> do you know we have been making 4 such corridoors and they are not just economik corriodars / toll roads/motorways/frieght train corridoars but ...... they are called special industrial economik corridoars with frieght train corridoars on one side + motor vehicel toll roads on the other with industrial townships all along running its full length in the middle crsiss crossed by special highways , motorways and METRO and other modes of tranport and fast communications and dedicated power genration units & security forces




You are just a foreigner here that is completely unaware of the ground realities of Pakistan. I came back from Pakistan a few months ago and I can confirm that there are world class infrastructure and industrial projects going on all over Pakistan that were deemed impossible just 2 years ago. This is unprecedented in Pakistan. This is the first time that this has happened in our entire history. Pakistan is changing fast for the better. 

When you and other indians come in PDF criticising CPEC and Pakistan you sound just like those indians pre-May 1998 that used to vehemently claim that it was impossible for Pakistan to EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. Just as those indian bollywood fantasies failed then so will the ones now.



Aether said:


> Good development. I believe it to be true because I had also heard about the same news from Indian radio in UK
> 
> In my opinion Pakistan should explore all avenues to strengthen bilateral relationship with neighbouring countries including India and Afghanistan and must divise multiple strategic routes to avoid over dependency on single nation.
> 
> This Kashgar-Central Asia route is likely to be the most friendly route and would help avoid unnecessary blackmailing from Afghanistan and also making the tarrif more competitive but I am still in favour of strengthening bilateral relationahip with Afghanistan and increase interdependency in the best interest of both nations.
> 
> The issue with India is, regardless of what we do, they will always remain our neighbour and the problem will perisist until we do not resolve them. The ultimate solution is going to come from negotiations and the sooner the better for the whole region
> 
> Peace



india and Afghanistan are 2 nations we should always avoid at all costs. Any relation with these 2 will always be a threat to our national security. These 2 nations CAN NEVER be trusted by us. We can however try to co-exist and tolerate one another.


----------



## GURU DUTT

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You are just a foreigner here that is completely unaware of the ground realities of Pakistan. I came back from Pakistan a few months ago and I can confirm that there are world class infrastructure and industrial projects going on all over Pakistan that were deemed impossible just 2 years ago. This is unprecedented in Pakistan. This is the first time that this has happened in our entire history. Pakistan is changing fast for the better.
> 
> When you and other indians come in PDF criticising CPEC and Pakistan you sound just like those indians pre-May 1998 that used to vehemently claim that it was impossible for Pakistan to EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. Just as those indian bollywood fantasies failed then so will the ones now.


well road infra does not mean much when more than 90% of your population dont even own ok forgive me have acsess to a two wheeler forget four wheelers and are forced to use pulick transportlike chinchies , busses and trains 

you have been to pakistan lately great so tell me how many cars , bikes did you saw using these new motor ways or how many people use orange lines or metro buses

economy becomes strong when large part of population getssustained employement that they can get feed without any fear or insecurity... in short higher the middle class better the economy it does not matter weather that middle calss eats veggies/pulses daily as staple food or beef and meat

economy becomes strong when large middle class earns good ammount of money and spends that money in the internal economy plus also pays its direct and inderect taxes and water , gas and electricity bills on time and files its tax returns on time if its in a tax payer net /level

just one toll road and that too built buy other nation by loans provided by private firms and banks given through governemnt gaurentees does not changes anything if there are floods every year and people have no alternate employement avenues like mnufacturing.... tell me what are exports of pakistan and what are its exports destinations and also tell me top five employement genrating manufacturing industries of pakistan and what percentage of pakistani population they give employement too ....... dear dont get agitated think with cool head and logic as to what im talking about .... im talikng about money and how to make it


----------



## Hyde

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india and Afghanistan are 2 nations we should always avoid at all costs. Any relation with these 2 will always be a threat to our national security. These 2 nations CAN NEVER be trusted by us. We can however try to co-exist and tolerate one another.


I am not saying I am in favour of the 2 mentioned nations joining this project as the sole purpose to use Kashgar route is to avoid Afghanistan.

But at the same time I am in favour of enhancing strategic relationship with neighbouring countries as we just cannot replace them whatsoever and also not become over dependent on China either. If we have both Kashgir and Kabul routes in the card, it will only be in the benefit of Pakistan as we will be able to utilise both routes more efficiently and deter the attempts to block our access to Central Asia once the trade route has been established and operational


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GURU DUTT said:


> well road infra does not mean much when more than 90% of your population dont even own ok forgive me have acsess to a two wheeler forget four wheelers and are forced to use pulick transportlike chinchies , busses and trains
> 
> you have been to pakistan lately great so tell me how many cars , bikes did you saw using these new motor ways or how many people use orange lines or metro buses
> 
> economy becomes strong when large part of population getssustained employement that they can get feed without any fear or insecurity... in short higher the middle class better the economy it does not matter weather that middle calss eats veggies/pulses daily as staple food or beef and meat
> 
> economy becomes strong when large middle class earns good ammount of money and spends that money in the internal economy plus also pays its direct and inderect taxes and water , gas and electricity bills on time and files its tax returns on time if its in a tax payer net /level
> 
> just one toll road and that too built buy other nation by loans provided by private firms and banks given through governemnt gaurentees does not changes anything if there are floods every year and people have no alternate employement avenues like mnufacturing.... tell me what are exports of pakistan and what are its exports destinations and also tell me top five employement genrating manufacturing industries of pakistan and what percentage of pakistani population they give employement too ....... dear dont get agitated think with cool head and logic as to what im talking about .... im talikng about money and how to make it




Part of the CPEC initiative is to eventually industrialize Pakistan. That is already happening. Whatever conjecture written in the above post one thing is for certain, the living standard, infrastructure and general development of Pakistan is far far better now than it was 5 years ago and before. And as long as we continue this that's all that matters. The perceptions of foreigners is of no consequence.


----------



## GURU DUTT

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Part of the CPEC initiative is to eventually industrialize Pakistan. That is already happening. Whatever conjecture written in the above post one thing is for certain, the living standard, infrastructure and general development of Pakistan is far far better now than it was 5 years ago and before. And as long as we continue this that's all that matters. The perceptions of foreigners is of no consequence.


no you are wrong they will only make coal based power units and not to supply power to pakistani indisutries but to give non stiop power to light up infra all along the CEPC and ots mantainence but as usual pakistani establishment , governement and media is fooling gullible pakistani population about the actual facts and figuers regarding CEPC and nobody in pakistan seems to care to ask questions as .... kahir janne do sannu ki ok ok bhai im out of this thread you win i loose keep beleaving in what you want byt and take care


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Loft38 said:


> Again firstpost and that too few years old? Why can't you post latest data of India from UN World bank or Global health index site like below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.




And??????:

http://m.firstpost.com/india/shocke...t-of-worlds-malnourished-children-916359.html

So does 28.5% of india's population equate to 40% of the ENTIRE Earth's severely malnourished and extreme poor? Please explain? If so then india has the biggest population time bomb catastrophe known to mankind. If not then the indian government must be lying about the real figures of poverty in india. Please answer these 2 points and then I will answer your question.


----------



## cocomo

Aether said:


> But at the same time I am in favour of enhancing strategic relationship with neighbouring countries



So far its quite evident that Pakistan does want good relations with India and repeatedly asked for dialogue to resume and India refused. Their approach vis-a-vis Af-Pak is quite in line with India's foremost strategist/philosopher Chanakya "your neighbor is your worst enemy but the neighbor of your neighbor is your friend". And their approach towards China as well is quite similar first ganging up with Russia and now with USA to undermine China.
Don't you see India being the problem for instability in our region? While Pakistan is trying to build geo-economic partnerships with its neighbors, India is playing proxy of an outside power to destabilize the region. Don't you think expecting good relations with India is futile because of India's end goal of being hegemon in Asia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

maroofz2000 said:


> DEAR BROTHER,
> 
> Don't try to shift your blame on others shoulder, even before our partition in 1947, you all never even cared for our welfare, AN ENTIRE MUSLIM MAJORITY PROVINCE ,twice the size of N.E SYLHET, KNOWN AS, CACHAR AND KARIMGANJ , COMPRISING OF SYLHETIS wanted to join East Pakistan along with Murshidabad and MUSLIM majority provinces of West Bengal.
> 
> Even a referendum was held in SYLHET, to LET THEM ,decide their own fate. As I am a proud Sylheti, by birth, I CAN TELL OUR SIDE. OF YOUR GROSS NEGLIGENCE.
> 
> However, your leaders never paid any attention to our aspirations, and NEHRU CLEVERLY CONVINCED MOUNTBATTEN, to retain these provinces IN India,otherwise TRIPURA WOULD TURN INTO A LAND LOCKED STATE.
> 
> Anyway, TRIPURA, CONSISTED OF MOSTLY ETHNIC CHINESE POPULATION, and could be able to attain their freedom.
> 
> WHO CARED? Your leaders were only focussed, in the WESTERN PART ONLY.
> 
> Then you forcefully wanted us to leave BANGLA OUR MOTHER TONGUE , and replace them with URDU. Thus, enraging the entire muslim bengali speaking people, DEPRIVING them from their birth right.
> 
> The first incident of killing 4/5 UNARMED protesters took place in front of Dhaka Medical college hospital.on the 21st of FEBRUARY 1952, leading to our LANGUAGE MOVEMENT. THESE DAYS THE DAY IS OFFICIALLY RECOGNIZED GLOBALLY AND CELEBRATED AS MOTHER LANGUAGE DAY, WORLD WIDE. I CAN GO ON AND ON
> WRITING IN EACH AND EVERY ASPECTS. HOWEVER, I REST MY CAUSE HERE FOR TODAY.
> 
> NOW, WHOSE FAULT ARE THESE, AND WHO ALL ARE TO BLAME ? YOUR LEADERS OR OUR PEOPLE?
> PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTIONS ,IF YOU CAN.





*Bangladeshis People will always remain " MY BROTHERS / SISTERS ".*
It will be hard for Pakistanis to get close to Bangladesh while " Hasina Begum " is running the show there.
The day she leaves the seat of Power ( or is ejected ), I will be in Bangladesh in a New York minute to celebrate with my Brothers and dear Friends.

I belong to the generation who had the pleasure of having Bangladeshis are part of our Armed Forces.
Air Vice Marshal Fakhrul Azam who was Bangladesh Air Force Chief ( From April 2002 to April 2007 ) was with me at Pakistan Air Force Academy , Risalpur in 1970. We still stay in touch with our colleagues from BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GURU DUTT said:


> no you are wrong they will only make coal based power units and not to supply power to pakistani indisutries but to give non stiop power to light up infra all along the CEPC and ots mantainence but as usual pakistani establishment , governement and media is fooling gullible pakistani population about the actual facts and figuers regarding CEPC and nobody in pakistan seems to care to ask questions as .... kahir janne do sannu ki ok ok bhai im out of this thread you win i loose keep beleaving in what you want byt and take care




No, the above is a mere bollywood fantasy and indian rant. The positive changes brought on by CPEC are ALREADY happening in Pakistan. The comments you made above are EXACTLY the same as those made by indians pre-May 1998 that Pakistan could NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. That it was impossible to do so and that the gullible Pakistani population were being told a fantasy and lie. indians as usual were proved wrong. Just as then, so is now.



Loft38 said:


> OMG, can't you see the image below?
> Answer lies there
> 
> Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
> Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%
> 
> and the data has been taken from GHI site.
> 
> I have posted it so many times but still you can't comprehend. unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.




And you cannot comprehend or answer my questions. Typical. We are not getting very far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> No, the above is a mere bollywood fantasy and indian rant. The positive changes brought on by CPEC are ALREADY happening in Pakistan. The comments you made above are EXACTLY the same as those made by indians pre-May 1998 that Pakistan could NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. That it was impossible to do so and that the gullible Pakistani population were being told a fantasy and lie. indians as usual were proved wrong. Just as then, so is now.


saeen ji why so furious when i say the bitter truth 

but anyway read the last part i already said you win i loose keep beleaving in what you want ,,, cheers mate


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GURU DUTT said:


> saeen ji why so furious when i say the bitter truth
> 
> but anyway read the last part i already said you win i loose keep beleaving in what you want ,,, cheers mate




Not really, just pointing out the truth that indian predictions about Pakistan never come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Loft38 said:


> OMG, can't you see the image below?
> Answer lies there
> 
> Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
> Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%
> 
> and the data has been taken from GHI site.
> 
> I have posted it so many times but still you can't comprehend. unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.



https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/47528-pakistan-ranks-better-than-india-bangladesh-on-poverty-scale

According to the index, Pakistan’s MPI is 0.230 and the percentage number of poor is 44.2 percent. The intensity of poverty across the poor is around 52.1 percent, where 15.1 percent of the population is vulnerable to poverty, 23.7 percent lives in severe poverty, and 20.7 percent is classified as destitute. Destitute people are those deprived of even basic amenities of life.

The MPI for India is 0.283 and the percentage number of poor is 53.7 percent. The intensity of poverty across the poor is 52.7 percent, where 16.4 percent of the population is vulnerable to poverty, 28.6 percent lives in severe poverty, and 28.5 percent is classified as destitute.

Poor in Pakistan means a proper mudhouse with sanitation , poor in India means no house , clothes and living on the streets of delhi . Our poor are thousand times better off

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Loft38

Khan_21 said:


> According to the index, Pakistan’s MPI is 0.230 and the percentage number of poor is 44.2 percent. The intensity of poverty across the poor is around 52.1 percent, where 15.1 percent of the population is vulnerable to poverty, 23.7 percent lives in severe poverty, and 20.7 percent is classified as destitute. Destitute people are those deprived of even basic amenities of life.
> 
> The MPI for India is 0.283 and the percentage number of poor is 53.7 percent. The intensity of poverty across the poor is 52.7 percent, where 16.4 percent of the population is vulnerable to poverty, 28.6 percent lives in severe poverty, and 28.5 percent is classified as destitute.
> 
> Poor in Pakistan means a proper mudhouse with sanitation , poor in India means no house , clothes and living on the streets of delhi . Our poor are thousand times better off


Says who? A Pakistani with a Pakistani source?  Epic fail
Please reply when you have comparison from sources like IMF, World Bank, UN, etc and not some fanboy Pakistani site.

For example like below

Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%

If you can post anything credible like this then reply










Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.

As I said before, Pakistan has worst hunger and starvation problem in South Asia, and the improvement over the years is dismal.


----------



## Khan_21

Loft38 said:


> Says who? A Pakistani with a Pakistani source?  Epic fail
> Please reply when you have comparison from sources like IMF, World Bank, UN, etc and not some fanboy Pakistani site.
> 
> For example like below
> 
> Malnourishment in India in 2016: 15%
> Malnourishment in Pakistan in 2016: 22%
> 
> If you can post anything credible like this then reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom it and see for yourself. This is not some fanboy newspaper site from some ancient time. This from GHI's own website in 2016.
> 
> As I said before, Pakistan has worst hunger and starvation problem in South Asia, and the improvement over the years is dismal.



Nopes It was taken from here . 

http://www.ophi.org.uk/policy/multidimensional-poverty-index/

Oxford poverty and human development initiative .

As for World bank 

http://povertydata.worldbank.org/poverty/country/PAK]

6.1 % at $1.90 spend

http://povertydata.worldbank.org/poverty/country/IND

21 % at $ 1.90

You are more poorer Both at Multi dimensional poverty and Daily spend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loft38

Khan_21 said:


> Nopes It was taken from here .
> 
> 
> Oxford poverty and human development initiative .
> 
> As for World bank
> 
> 6.1 % at $1.90 spend
> 
> 
> 21 % at $ 1.90
> 
> You are more poorer Both at Multi dimensional poverty and Daily spend


Comparing 2011 data for India with 2013 data for Pakistan? Pathetic. You do know that Pakistan is going reverse when it comes to poverty reduction because I have the LATEST figure with me from UNDP. And BDW, World bank is good for economy data, for poverty data I rely on UNDP.

*"Nearly 39 percent of Pakistanis live in multidimensional poverty, with the highest rates of poverty in FATA and Balochistan. Pakistan’s MPI showed a strong decline, with national poverty rates falling from 55% to 39% from 2004 to 2015. However progress across different regions of Pakistan is uneven. Poverty in urban areas is 9.3 percent as compared to 54.6 percent in rural areas. Disparities also exist across provinces."*
-*UNDP*

Can't post link because I am new to this forum


----------



## Khan_21

Loft38 said:


> 2011 data? You do know that Pakistan is going reverse when it comes to poverty reduction because I have the LATEST figure with me from UNDP. And BDW, World bank is good for economy data, for poverty data I rely on UNDP.
> 
> *"Nearly 39 percent of Pakistanis live in multidimensional poverty, with the highest rates of poverty in FATA and Balochistan. Pakistan’s MPI showed a strong decline, with national poverty rates falling from 55% to 39% from 2004 to 2015. However progress across different regions of Pakistan is uneven. Poverty in urban areas is 9.3 percent as compared to 54.6 percent in rural areas. Disparities also exist across provinces."*
> -*UNDP*
> 
> Can't post link because I am new to this forum



2013 Indian world bank has it at 12 % . Still double of what it is in Pakistan . UNDP Indian figures are still higher than Pakistan . it is 39 % for Pakistan and 50 + for India .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

yeah. yesterday azerbaijan,supported isolated pakistan stance on kashmir issue.



Loft38 said:


> Comparing 2011 data for India with 2013 data for Pakistan? Pathetic. You do know that Pakistan is going reverse when it comes to poverty reduction because I have the LATEST figure with me from UNDP. And BDW, World bank is good for economy data, for poverty data I rely on UNDP.
> 
> *"Nearly 39 percent of Pakistanis live in multidimensional poverty, with the highest rates of poverty in FATA and Balochistan. Pakistan’s MPI showed a strong decline, with national poverty rates falling from 55% to 39% from 2004 to 2015. However progress across different regions of Pakistan is uneven. Poverty in urban areas is 9.3 percent as compared to 54.6 percent in rural areas. Disparities also exist across provinces."*
> -*UNDP*
> 
> Can't post link because I am new to this forum


india is also going reverse. it will become the india of 90s and 80s again fighting khalistan and kshmiri seperatists.
by the way don't worry about pakistan. we have more potential than anyone to catch up again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Pakistanisage said:


> *Bangladeshis People will always remain " MY BROTHERS / SISTERS ".*
> It will be hard for Pakistanis to get close to Bangladesh while " Hasina Begum " is running the show there.
> The day she leaves the seat of Power ( or is ejected ), I will be in Bangladesh in a New York minute to celebrate with my Brothers and dear Friends.
> 
> I belong to the generation who had the pleasure of having Bangladeshis are part of our Armed Forces.
> Air Vice Marshal Fakhrul Azam who was Bangladesh Air Force Chief ( From April 2002 to April 2007 ) was with me at Pakistan Air Force Academy , Risalpur in 1970. We still stay in touch with our colleagues from BAF.



Sir, please kindly accept my salaam,salute, and deep regards,
You are at least 7 years senior to me, and a very mature person. Its indeed my .great pleasure to respond to a wise person like you. It seems this forum is infiltrated with immature .Indians and kids with hardly any experince in real life. I personally know our former AIR CHIEF. LIKE MINDED LIKE US. 
Once again salam and wishing to ALMIGHTY ALLAH FOR YOUR GOOD HEALTH, PEACE ,PROSPERITY AND HAPPINESS IN LIFE.
P.S =I WILL MENTION YOUR NAME TO HIM, SIR,AS SOON AS WE MEET.INSHALLAH. .ALLAH HAFIZ.

SIR YOUR FRIEND AND ME SHARE THE SAME IDEOLOGY,YOU WELL KNOW,BY WHAT I MEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Finer

GURU DUTT said:


> if i tell the bitter truths here im sure i will get banned so lets leave it at that


 
Mine is filtered statement too. That's the best i can come up with, otherwise i have a lot to say given bigger stigmas attached to India.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sinopakfriend said:


> Finally...finally this sleeping regional power is awakening from its slumber...Draong and the Snow Leopard...
> 
> The calmness and maturity that Pak state is showing of late is really heartening...
> 
> As I have said many times before...a new power architecture is emerging and you are in the middle of it.
> 
> Pakistan's rightful and natural place is in CA, ME and Afro-Asian region...
> 
> What Pak is working on is a long game and is designed to box the enemy in its dust and dry plains...
> 
> You shall see much more movement in this regard...Turkey is already fully onboard. Iran is making all the right moves..
> 
> Sino-Rus axis is fully supporting the Pak initatives...
> 
> the name of the future is Eurasia...and Pakistan is the Great Port. EEU+OBOR all pass through CPEC.
> 
> Let those sick and ill minded isolators wish you all bad, and belittle you on every turn... they will burn in their own hate even when they use fancy, friendly words.
> 
> Pak brothers, keep moving forward and claim you rightful Destiny as Central Asian, ME and Afro-Asian Ocean Regional Power par excellence!
> 
> Great things awaits us.



U asked us to wake up and look...We did wake up...Looks like someone sitting in Islamabad is reading your posts.....  
Time 4 us to march to the glory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Former Soviet countries should join CPEC & this is a good opportunity for Russia to join CPEC, as they don't have warm water access. INSHAALLAH we will see good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

maroofz2000 said:


> Sir, please kindly accept my salaam,salute, and deep regards,
> You are at least 7 years senior to me, and a very mature person. Its indeed my .great pleasure to respond to a wise person like you. It seems this forum is infiltrated with immature .Indians and kids with hardly any experince in real life. I personally know our former AIR CHIEF. LIKE MINDED LIKE US.
> Once again salam and wishing to ALMIGHTY ALLAH FOR YOUR GOOD HEALTH, PEACE ,PROSPERITY AND HAPPINESS IN LIFE.
> P.S =I WILL MENTION YOUR NAME TO HIM, SIR,AS SOON AS WE MEET.INSHALLAH. .ALLAH HAFIZ.
> 
> SIR YOUR FRIEND AND ME SHARE THE SAME IDEOLOGY,YOU WELL KNOW,BY WHAT I MEAN.




Thank you and kind regards.


----------



## Śakra

Lol no thx we don't need to join an economic alliance with a country who's economy is the size of Bombay.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

The Iranians are asking to join too. Keep an eye out on Afghanistan. They might try sabotaging it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

Śakra said:


> Lol no thx we don't need to join an economic alliance with a country who's economy is the size of Bombay.




Don't worry, no one has formally asked you to. Nor will they. You can join an economic alliance with Afghanistan and Bangladesh or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

LA se Karachi said:


> Don't worry, no one has formally asked you to. Nor will they. You can join an economic alliance with Afghanistan and Bangladesh or something.



PLEASE DONT INVOLVE BANGLADESH, IN THEIR MATTERS, AN EARNEST REQUEST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -xXx-

maroofz2000 said:


> PLEASE DONT INVOLVE BANGLADESH, IN THEIR MATTERS, AN EARNEST REQUEST.



WHY NOT? INDIA HAS ALL THE BUSINESS TO DO WITH BANGLADESH. WE SHARE GOOD RELATIONS.


----------



## RedHulk

Śakra said:


> Lol no thx we don't need to join an economic alliance with a country who's economy is the size of Bombay.


So why you are desperate to sabotage it? You know in your heart Pakistan will catch up with you in next 10 years if this project goes live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

-xXx- said:


> WHY NOT? INDIA HAS ALL THE BUSINESS TO DO WITH BANGLADESH. WE SHARE GOOD RELATIONS.



AS 90% OFBANGLSDESIS HATE INDIA, ACCORDING TO YOU NEWS REPORT, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE PUPPET GOVERNMENT YOU RAW INSTALLED, WITH SACKS FULL OF MONEY.. PLEASE GET OUT OF OUR COUNTRY, YOU HAVE LOOTED ENOUGH.

SHARE GOOD RELATIONS, SERIOUSLY ? THEN KEEPING ON DREAMING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

-xXx- said:


> *NO WE WONT GET OUT, AND YOU BETTER KEEP SERVING OUR STOOGE GOVERNMENT OR BE READY TO BE HANGED. *






IN FACT, IN REALITY, I DONT SERVE WITH YOUR STOOGE GOVERNMENT.

WITH ALMIGHTY ALLAH'S BLEESINGS, WE ARE NOT SCARED OF ANYONE EXCEPT ALMIGHTY ALLAH,UNLIKE YOU ALL.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

maroofz2000 said:


> Sir, please kindly accept my salaam,salute, and deep regards,
> You are at least 7 years senior to me, and a very mature person. Its indeed my .great pleasure to respond to a wise person like you. It seems this forum is infiltrated with immature .Indians and kids with hardly any experince in real life. I personally know our former AIR CHIEF. LIKE MINDED LIKE US.
> Once again salam and wishing to ALMIGHTY ALLAH FOR YOUR GOOD HEALTH, PEACE ,PROSPERITY AND HAPPINESS IN LIFE.
> P.S =I WILL MENTION YOUR NAME TO HIM, SIR,AS SOON AS WE MEET.INSHALLAH. .ALLAH HAFIZ.
> 
> SIR YOUR FRIEND AND ME SHARE THE SAME IDEOLOGY,YOU WELL KNOW,BY WHAT I MEAN.


until both countries are muslim. until two nation theory exists. our fates are connected. our future is same. our past was same. we are parts of one body with huge distances between both like arms of a body not directly connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT THE VAST MAJORITY OF OUR PEOPLE WANTED, A CONFEDERATION SORT OF ARRANGEMENTS. 

WAR WAS IMPOSED UPON US, NOT THAT WE WANTED ONE, HOWEVER, I WON'T DENY THERE WERE A VERY INSIGNIFICANT NUMBERS WITHIN US,WHO ALL THOUGHT OTHERWISE.

ANY WAY ,LET'S FORGET AND BURY OUR PAST.

INSTEAD WE ALL SHOULD WORK FOR OUR COUNTRY'S,AND THEIR PEOPLES, FOR ENHANCING ECONOMIC, POLITICAL. STRATEGICAL AND OVERALL DEVELOPMENT,

ALMIGHTY ALLAH, WILL INSHALLAH, ACCEPT OUR PRAYERS.

ALWAYS REMEMBER, EVERY CLOUD HAS A SILVER LINING.


----------



## Khan_21

Śakra said:


> Lol no thx we don't need to join an economic alliance with a country who's economy is the size of Bombay.



Mumbai 's economy is $ 200 and ours is nearing $ 300 billion now. You guys have a habit of giving statements which you cannot backup .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahim Malik

Everything is going in the Right direction- Central Asia, it can be a start of something bright for Our Pakistan - but we should be cautious of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -xXx-

maroofz2000 said:


> IN FACT, IN REALITY, I DONT SERVE WITH YOUR STOOGE GOVERNMENT.
> 
> WITH ALMIGHTY ALLAH'S BLEESINGS, WE ARE NOT SCARED OF ANYONE EXCEPT ALMIGHTY ALLAH,UNLIKE YOU ALL.



*AND WE ARE NOT EVEN SCARED OF ALLAH. GOD IS ALL FOR LOVE AND NOT TO BE SCARED OF.

HASINA RULES YOU AND THAT IS YOUR DESTINY. *


----------



## The Eagle

Avoid use of such font size unnecessarily and maintain the ethics of discussion.


----------

